# Test E 500mg a week PCT



## minotaur (Feb 7, 2015)

What PCT should I do after 12 weeks on Test E 250mg twice a week? How much clomiphene to take?
Is the HCG nesessary? How much and when is the best time to take it?
How long to take the aro (12,5mg e3d)?

As to the clen - is it better to take it to PCT or maybe on the end of the cycle?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 7, 2015)

You don't need Clen for pct. 
You need clomid and nolva. 50,50,25,25 and 40,40,20,20.


----------



## minotaur (Feb 8, 2015)

HCG is not adviced? Why the nolva is adviced along with the clomid? Clomid alone is not enough?

One package of aro is sufficient for the entire cycle (up to the end of PCT)?

Clen not for pct but for loosing fat after the bulking. So is it better to add this to PCT or to the end of the cycle?


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 8, 2015)

Is one package sufficient? Um, how much is in one package?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2015)

minotaur said:


> HCG is not adviced? Why the nolva is adviced along with the clomid? Clomid alone is not enough?
> 
> One package of aro is sufficient for the entire cycle (up to the end of PCT)?
> 
> Clen not for pct but for loosing fat after the bulking. So is it better to add this to PCT or to the end of the cycle?





Yea hcg is advised. Most guys that are going to run a pct will run hcg the entire cycle @ like 500 a week. Then after your last pin you blast the hcg to like 250 ed. 

You should really do some more reading here on the board, all this stuff is laid out for you already. Im not gonna spoon feed it to you. If you really want to learn youll take the time to read all the stickeys. POB puts them up for guys like you to read and so we don't have to keep answering the same questions over and over. Im really trying to be nice to you for some reason, most of the time I just flip out and call you a dumb ass.  haha

Anyway, yeas you need clomid and nolvs for a pct. 

My suggestion to you is buy the clomid and nolva first, so you have it on hand at the end of you cycle. One of our Vets here on the board calls it "build your cycle backwards"
while you are waiting on that order to come order your AI. Some guys like stane ( aromasin) and some guys like adex. I use stane. 

Then after reading ALL the information here on the board that you can possibly find on a first cycle. Order your test E or C and always order an extra bottle


----------

